

Ask HN: Which blogging platform for startups? - annie_hall

I'm in the process of evaluating a few blogging platforms for my startup's blog. I have experience with self-hosted blog engines, but am now considering hosted platforms as well. My logic is that if my main site were to go down, I could at least communicate the issue through my blog hosted elsewhere. Do you have any thoughts or recommendations on this?
======
JeremyChase
Having your blog hosted by a third party is a good idea for redundancy. You
need to make sure your DNS will still resolve in the event of your startup's
machines going down though.

I have experience with wordpress.com and tumblr.com so I can speak to those.
For wordpress.com you must have a paid account to do a lot of layout
customization, which is annoying. For tumblr you have a lot more latitude in
regards to customizing design, but the functionality may not be what you want
for a company blog.

~~~
tokenadult
_For wordpress.com you must have a paid account to do a lot of layout
customization_

And I think WordPress's free defaults have not been helpful to the site of one
organization I care about, where, alas, I am not the main webmaster. To make a
site user-friendly (or staff-friendly, if there is staff-contributed content)
takes usability study on the part of the webmaster, especially if the site is
intended to promote a business with paying clients.

------
noodle
obligatory <http://posterous.com/> comment

~~~
annie_hall
I was looking at Postereous, but it's not clear to me what's the advantage
over something like blogger.com. I hope someone can clarify this for me. Are
they any good for displaying code?

~~~
noodle
posterous' strength is in its ability to post via email and its streamlined
integrations. its just easier, you don't have to log in to an admin panel or
do any of that sort of thing. just send it what you want it to post, and it
posts it for you.

